# Pics of B14 Progress Rear sway bar?



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has pictures or a description of the new B14 Progress rear sway bars. I'm interested in how/where the endlinks are installed and where, if any, the urethane bushings are placed. Also, do any holes need to be drilled? I've seen the picture of the prototype installed on the 'speedvision' challenge car, but the pic was only a behind-the-car view. All I could tell was that it looks like it has the same ground-clearance reduction as most other rear bars out there. 

I'd like to buy this bar but there is very limited info on it so far (yes I searched). Any info would be appreciated! thanks


----------

